# purchased a Craftsman snowblower , no I.D.



## machinehed (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all :
No I.D. plate on this newely purchased older unit.
Here is what i can find ... 30 " cut with 10 hp. flathead motor.
Looks like a B/S motor but not sure yet.
Big hog tires , dead man controls , dark green in color.
Thinking its a C950 model type ?
Looking for any help to narrow this down for parts , manual etc.?
Love my 40 year old Gilson/Snowboy but she just wont throw the snow far enough at this new property i am in.
She is for sale if anyone is interested.?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's a c950, I've loaded a copy of one at: 
Restorationmen Forum Repair/Owners Manuals

Hopefully it will help.


----------



## Brad94 (Jan 28, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> If it's a c950, I've loaded a copy of one at:
> Restorationmen Forum Repair/Owners Manuals
> 
> Hopefully it will help.


I'm new to the party and I must say there's a wealth of great information here. I looked up your link for the C950 Manual and it doesn't appear to be working. Any chance you can upload it again?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Go to Restorationmen Forum Forums

click on Craftsman Manuals

scroll down and locate "Craftsman C950-52730-7 Manual"

you're welcome


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Would be very helpful if you posted pictures of the no number machine, just saying. 
Might want to post the engine numbers so anyone trying to find your blower can also check to see if that's one of the engines it might have had.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Old msg*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Would be very helpful if you posted pictures of the no number machine, just saying.
> Might want to post the engine numbers so anyone trying to find your blower can also check to see if that's one of the engines it might have had.


 Kind of doubt it, the original question was a year old.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My eyes must have been almost closed, it was 3am after all


----------

